# SEL & SEL Premium Carplay



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi,

I am getting ready to purchase a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium and am debating moving up to a 2019 with the updated digital cockpit. Can someone please tell me if either the 18 or 19/20 infotainment radio will support Carplay mirroring on the cluster now? I know they didn’t originally but I am wondering if this has been enabled with a software update recently since the 2021 models do it.

Also, does anyone know if the 18 digital cockpit can be upgraded to the 19/20 style?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

lilngineer2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting ready to purchase a 2018 Atlas SEL Premium and am debating moving up to a 2019 with the updated digital cockpit. Can someone please tell me if either the 18 or 19/20 infotainment radio will support Carplay mirroring on the cluster now? I know they didn’t originally but I am wondering if this has been enabled with a software update recently since the 2021 models do it.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the 18 digital cockpit can be upgraded to the 19/20 style?


I can mirror my phone on my 2018

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> I can mirror my phone on my 2018
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


So just to clarify, you can show Apple Maps or Google maps on both the center console screen and the cluster?

Was your software updated?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

lilngineer2 said:


> So just to clarify, you can show Apple Maps or Google maps on both the center console screen and the cluster?
> 
> Was your software updated?


Ahh I meant i can watch videos on my infotainment

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> Ahh I meant i can watch videos on my infotainment
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I am looking to be able to display the CarPlay information such as maps onto the cockpit cluster.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

No, you can't. The only info displayed is the native VW infotainment items. AA or CP can't be displayed in the digital cockpit. It is a major bummer. Keep in mind that you can also only display the VW navigation map in one screen or the other. You can have the VW nav map up in the digital cockpit and have the AA or CP map on the main screen though (I don't think you can have a destination set on the VW nav if running nav on AA or CP), which is how I normally run things. This is all on my '21.5 (with the latest MIB3 system) but the same applies for older years based on what I have read on here.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

As mtbsteve said you can’t mirror. Also CarPlay and I believe it’s the same with AA album art does not show on the digital dash. It’s a limitation of the software and if memory serves me right you’d need a fiber optic cable from the MIB to the digital dash (if even supported). I’m sure there’s more to it, but it’s been a couple of years since I looked into trying to make it work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> As mtbsteve said you can’t mirror. Also CarPlay and I believe it’s the same with AA album art does not show on the digital dash. It’s a limitation of the software and if memory serves me right you’d need a fiber optic cable from the MIB to the digital dash (if even supported). I’m sure there’s more to it, but it’s been a couple of years since I looked into trying to make it work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what’s listed in this article isn’t true?






| Review and Test Drive: Apple CarPlay’s Cool New Dual-Display Support in the VW Atlas Cross SportFrequent Business Traveler







www.frequentbusinesstraveler.com


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Also here is a video of a Tiguan retrofit that shows what appears to be google maps on both displays


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mirroring and information about the route being displayed are two different things. If you notice in the pictures in the article the Nav map is the OEM map it’s not mirroring CarPlay’s mapping system. The article is halfway true, if you’re wanting full mirroring of the CarPlay Nav map showing on both the MIB and the AID (Digital Dash) that is not possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

lilngineer2 said:


> Also here is a video of a Tiguan retrofit that shows what appears to be google maps on both displays


That’s the same dash I have, v1. If you look again he does put in destination information in AA on the MIB, but when he shows both displays they are both the OEM Nav map. The MIB no longer appears to show the rich map of AA. You can with the right steps get AA or CarPlay to display on the MIB and the OEM Nav map to display on the AID, but most get it to work just once on the v1 AID and then never again. Waze seems to be the best app to achieve that setup. Granted the Digital dash will be just mapping, not actual navigation. There are other threads about this here, the Tiguan forum and the Arteon forums. v2 from what I gather will display route data from AA and CarPlay but again will not show the rich maps provided by those platforms on the Digital dash. I have a 2019 Atlas and what you’re asking about is not achievable. The article earlier references iOS 13 and iOS 14 and even iOS 15 does not allow what you’re looking for with the v1 dash. I can test v2 with iOS 15 on my parent’s vehicle since they have the v2 Digital dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From Audi forums wishing the same and the reason as to why you won’t see rich mapping from AA or CarPlay currently on the Digital Dash:

Secondary screens (VC) were not supported by iOS/CarPlay prior to iOS13. It's now a feature, but incumbent upon the car manufacture to support and implement. Audi (and others) have yet to support the feature, as far as I have found. My guess is it'll be offered in the future, but not back-ported.


Side note the R8 displays CarPlay on the digital dash because there is no MMI on the center dash area and if you’re getting on it you want to be looking forward, so makes sense everything is displayed in its dash. Adding that because some have said well the R8 does it, totally different setup. My wife’s 2019 Q5 doesn’t show album art when using CarPlay in the digital dash and for mapping its either the Google map in the dash and if you use AA or CarPlay for navigation you then get the compass on the dash on the Q5. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Secondary screens (VC) were not supported by iOS/CarPlay prior to iOS13. It's now a feature, but incumbent upon the car manufacture to support and implement. Audi (and others) have yet to support the feature, as far as I have found. My guess is it'll be offered in the future, but not back-ported.


That's a safe bet. Aside from Tesla I don't know any manufacturer that ever updates their vehicle to add features. A fix if you are lucky but never features. Want new features? Buy our new car! It sucks but it's always been that way.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If manufacturers like VW eventually support, you might be able to retrofit. That’s a big might though, because odds are you’ll need a SW/FW update and the dealer more than likely will not oblige. If you want to do it yourself and need a SW/FW update you’ll need access or pay for ODIS and hope that the SW/FW can be applied to the control module. The other route might be retrofit but an update control module that will need to be programmed correctly and then tell VW mothership that this retrofit is what shipped with your VIN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

lilngineer2 said:


> So what’s listed in this article isn’t true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see what you mean. They indicate that it can show certain items from the main screen CP on the digital dash but maps are not one of them. I believe it works for AA (I don't have any Apple products) and that info will display on the digital dash but I really haven't paid attention to it to know 100%. I also only utilize the AA maps, rarely ever do anything else. If VW would get with the program and offer traffic info on the VW nav (like Hyundai does) I would probably just use the factory nav and use the big map display in the digital dash. For me, no live traffic info = useless navigation, at least for me and where I typically drive, so I stick with AA and use google maps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Live traffic is available through Sirius XM. When I had the Tiguan it was free for 4 years, but not heavily promoted that I happened to stumble upon when trying to get traffic enabled as done through coding in other countries. Granted this offer is no longer an available when I tried to apply it to the Atlas. I did pony up to have the Sirius XM traffic plus or whatever it’s called for ~$5 a month. I surprisingly use the built in Nav from time to time. Mostly on long trips with the kids because they love to see the album covers on the MIB when using CarPlay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Well that is a bit disappointing but I appreciate the clarification.

However, if I purchase this 18, I will likely still want to upgrade the cockpit display and the MIB to the latest available that I can.

Does anyone know what is involved with a retrofit here? Can I just swap to the newer cockpit display and upgrade or update the MIB? ie Not sure if the MIB2 can run MIB2.5 software or if it needs different hardware as well.

Also what about the 9" screen Ive seen used in other models?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The last one you’re talking about is the Discover Pro. DM me and I have a good contact that can help you with all that you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Mirroring and information about the route being displayed are two different things. If you notice in the pictures in the article the Nav map is the OEM map it’s not mirroring CarPlay’s mapping system. The article is halfway true, if you’re wanting full mirroring of the CarPlay Nav map showing on both the MIB and the AID (Digital Dash) that is not possible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually believe the map image in the cluster in the article is showing apple maps. The gps icon is blue. Isnt the factory red in color?


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> The last one you’re talking about is the Discover Pro. DM me and I have a good contact that can help you with all that you need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I appreciate that and I would be happy to, but I don't seem to see a way to PM on here.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Tap my name to see my user profile and then click Message since it appears you’re on Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Not sure why but I am not getting that option on the site or through Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Tap my name to see my user profile and then click Message since it appears you’re on Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I DM’d you on IG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Live traffic is available through Sirius XM. When I had the Tiguan it was free for 4 years, but not heavily promoted that I happened to stumble upon when trying to get traffic enabled as done through coding in other countries. Granted this offer is no longer an available when I tried to apply it to the Atlas. I did pony up to have the Sirius XM traffic plus or whatever it’s called for ~$5 a month. I surprisingly use the built in Nav from time to time. Mostly on long trips with the kids because they love to see the album covers on the MIB when using CarPlay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some other manufacturers are using HD radio signals to get free, live, traffic info. That is the case in current Hyundai models and can confirm it works great in my Sonata N Line. I used the Sirius XM traffic on our old '14 Buick Enclave and my old '16 Sonata during free trial periods and while it was pretty good, it really only covered major highways. According to the interwebs, the current Hyundai factory navigation actually routes back to a server that has historical as well as real time info to give the best route guidance and then accepts HD radio data to alert you to things that are happening live once you set off. Hyundai also updates the software and maps 2x per year, all free and easy to download onto a USB and install yourself. If VW could have that level of traffic knowledge built in and right in front of you, that would be great but I am not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree it’s lacking and VW needs to allow users to download map updates like they do with ROW models. Again we get the shaft in the North American market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

The OEMs will never be able to make a better navigation than Google and Apple. The sooner they realize that and integrate the better it will be. Onboard is inferior to real time off board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I agree it’s lacking and VW needs to allow users to download map updates like they do with ROW models. Again we get the shaft in the North American market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if there is an update for the 2018? And where to get it?

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

There are no updates and there won't be any. Manufacturers simply don't update their "headunits". The only thing I've ever seen, besides Tesla, is MFGs who used to sell updated NAV data DVD's for the DVD based systems. VW uses an SD card based NAV system so in theory there could be updated map data available, but last I checked there wasn't anything newer than what the car came with.

EDIT: I meant to say VW won't be distributing anything newer. You MAY be able to find a VW SD card with newer versions of the map data and they MAY work. But don't bother asking the dealers about it.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

lilngineer2 said:


> The OEMs will never be able to make a better navigation than Google and Apple. The sooner they realize that and integrate the better it will be. Onboard is inferior to real time off board.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only ever used the factory Nav ONCE....and only because I was in a dead zone and hadn't downloaded Google maps offline data. Otherwise, Google or Waze is ALWAYS going to be better and more updated than anything the factory system has.


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Actually Chrysler Jeep RAM and Dodge receive OTA updates to the head unit regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

chompa1422 said:


> Do you know if there is an update for the 2018? And where to get it?
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


I’d have to find the site again that lists out updates, but usually it is nothing more than bug fixes and nothing else. Some might be required for functionality on ROW models, but the ones I saw when I had the Tiguan didn’t apply to the Tig but for Arteons for specific features me and friend were trying to figure out. Again though is the issue that most dealers won’t just update you to update you unless it’s it’s a Recall, TSB, or dealer campaign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d have to find the site again that lists out updates, but usually it is nothing more than bug fixes and nothing else. Some might be required for functionality on ROW models, but the ones I saw when I had the Tiguan didn’t apply to the Tig but for Arteons for specific features me and friend were trying to figure out. Again though is the issue that most dealers won’t just update you to update you unless it’s it’s a Recall, TSB, or dealer campaign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i figured it be easier to install a better infotameent center

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’d have to find the site again that lists out updates, but usually it is nothing more than bug fixes and nothing else. Some might be required for functionality on ROW models, but the ones I saw when I had the Tiguan didn’t apply to the Tig but for Arteons for specific features me and friend were trying to figure out. Again though is the issue that most dealers won’t just update you to update you unless it’s it’s a Recall, TSB, or dealer campaign.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d be interested to see the version information if available.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

lilngineer2 said:


> Actually Chrysler Jeep RAM and Dodge receive OTA updates to the head unit regularly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are on our second jeep. The '14 Cherokee got an update that I was able to download and manually install in 17 or 18. I don't think the '19 grand Cherokee has gotten any. And that system is almost identical to the one from the '14. So dated. The whole lineup needs an update.


----------



## lilngineer2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Tim K said:


> We are on our second jeep. The '14 Cherokee got an update that I was able to download and manually install in 17 or 18. I don't think the '19 grand Cherokee has gotten any. And that system is almost identical to the one from the '14. So dated. The whole lineup needs an update.


I hear ya. I’m moving from Jeep to an Atlas. The next gen Jeeps are loaded up. Just not in the budget currently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

